# Book Review Jan 2005 - Bookworm Club



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Here is our very first list to choose from.  I have opened the poll for 5 days only - so make sure you vote as soon as you can  

Have fun choosing  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just thought I would add ..... I think Clare suggested that we vote for a book that WR did not nominte - so, for example, I nominted 'Where rainbows end' so I can't vote for that one.  

Can't wait to see the outcome!

Marie xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Idea.

Looking forward to the outcome too.

Natalie (aka an avid book reader) x x x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've just voted too! & it's gonna be close!

Siobhan x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wahey!!!!!

Looking forward to reading any of them!!! 

I have posted on the site notice board to let other people know what we are doing so that they dont miss out!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi 

I have just voted too!!

Sara


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow it's going to be really close this one me thinks   

pam xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls - I have now locked the vote for this month. 

Looks like the winner is "The Davinci Code"  

Please refer back to the bookworm thread for info on what we do next

I'm sure we will all enjoy it.  

Love

Debs xxx


----------

